# Can anyone help me place the origin of these Hellsing-esque airsoft guns?



## Craer (Jan 31, 2004)

A friend showed me this site:

http://www.wargameclub.com/WGC_Shop/
a little while ago, and I found that they sell these:

http://www.geocities.com/thunderstone_merchant/pose_ceruberus.jpg

They look quite a bit like the Casul and Jackal from the Hellsing anime, but the guns in the show don't have the cross flare. Can anyone place these to a different anime/movie, or are these an original creation? Since I highly doubt that my geocities page will hold up for long, you can find the actual picture of these at the first link by clicking "Special Items" on the left side menu and scrolling about half way down.

-Craer

(Mods, if this was the wrong forum to post this to, my deepest apologies.)



[EDIT:  As it turns out, I can't link to things in a geocities page.  Color me informed.  You'll have to click the first link to see the airsoft guns.]


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 31, 2004)

Those guns are from "Gungrave". I think they're called "Cereberos" or something.

Poseidon does make the Hellsing gun too though. Check out this link:http://www.poseidon.co.jp/2F/g-jackal/bj1.html

Unfortunately, I here this Japanese company does not ship to the U.S. 
So you'll have to see if some other distributor is selling them. Someone like Wargamer's Shop or some other Hong Kong airsoft shop or hobby shop.

By the way, and I'm sure you already know this....but some of these are just resin kits only and some are airsoft conversions. So some fire and some just look pretty sitting there as props. I think the Hellsing kit fires, I found this link at an airsoft message board that shows it firing (but I can't see it for some reason). 
Link:http://www.poseidon.co.jp/2F/g-jackal/jackal1.mpg

Are you into airsoft as well as anime? Or are you just an anime fan of Hellsing and want this in your collection?


----------



## Craer (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm a great fan of anime, especially Hellsing, and I'm just starting to get into airsoft.  I don't know a whole lot about it yet, but considering my hobbies, the pair of guns I was talking about seemed to be a good place to start.

-Craer


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 31, 2004)

If your just getting into airsoft, no, they are not at all a good place to start. They are kitguns. You have to build them yourself. And I believe they are modifications, not entire guns... The english on that site leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Craer (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, how hard is it to put a kit together?  I'm no stranger to guns, and I've put a model or two together before.  I mean, is it really that hard?

-Craer


----------



## Tsyr (Feb 1, 2004)

A lot of the Japanese kits are fairly difficult, because of the level of precision you need to get everything to work together.

And like I said, from looking at the contents of the kit, it doesn't look like that gun is complete in and of itself... It looks like you need the mechanics from another gun to make it work.


----------



## Craer (Feb 1, 2004)

Tsyr, I've confused your pronouns.  In your previous post, are you talking about the Cereberos guns from *my* first post, or the black one  that actually *is* from Hellsing that Chain Lightning posted?


----------

